# Roaming Charges-and EU



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

From 1st June this year roaming charges will be further reduced. From next year they'll be abolished.

THis is as a result of pressure from the EU

So if we leave-do we lose the advantages gained by these efforts? ie will we still have to pay for roaming?

Just wondering


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I don't see why, as you will be travelling in the EU.It would be a backward step for them.But then again who knows what will happen.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I reckon 3 had something to do with it too, they already don't charge.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Telbell said:


> So if we leave-do we lose the advantages gained by these efforts? ie will we still have to pay for roaming?


Since it's an EU measure to do away with roaming charges then I would have thought it possible that it could be reversed if we leave. Presumably the mobile operators will want that as they have been pushing back against the abolition of roaming charges.

I'm only surprised that David Cameron hasn't thought of this one yet! I'm sure he will soon.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Send him an email Peter,advising him of this.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

cabby said:


> Send him an email Peter,advising him of this


On it's way!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Give me a link and will send one as well.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I reckon 3 had something to do with it too, they already don't charge.


Without wanting to sound too cynical, is it not more likely that 3 decided if it was going to happen because of EU regulation, they'd get in early to get a marketing advantage over competitors?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Without wanting to sound too cynical, is it not more likely that 3 decided if it was going to happen because of EU regulation, they'd get in early to get a marketing advantage over competitors?


I thought the same way, and it's probably true, whatever, they did it first, as they have with a lot of things, perhaps they think customer service is a good thing and people will choose them over others.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You can bet your bottom dollar that roaming charges will go up if we leave the EU. We will also loose the EHIC card, probably be limited to how long we can stay in a chosen country, Euro / pound rate is already going in the wrong direction, the list goes on. I must admit to being surprised at most motorhomers willingness to vote out. Its a bit like Turkeys voting for Christmas.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I reckon 3 had something to do with it too, they already don't charge.


Neither do EE if you have 4G plus account


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> You can bet your bottom dollar that roaming charges will go up if we leave the EU. We will also loose the EHIC card, probably be limited to how long we can stay in a chosen country, Euro / pound rate is already going in the wrong direction, the list goes on. I must admit to being surprised at most motorhomers willingness to vote out. Its a bit like Turkeys voting for Christmas.


That was a party political broadcast on behalf of the Fruitcake party!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Im still not sure what to believe when one side are saying one thing and the other the opposite.
There are some well informed people on both sides,but no one knows really whats going to happen until after the referendum,what ever the outcome!:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Im still not sure what to believe when one side are saying one thing and the other the opposite.
> There are some well informed people on both sides,but no one knows really whats going to happen until after the referendum,what ever the outcome!:frown2:


Dont take the risk then and vote to stay in. Maybe we may be better off out but there are too many doubts and questions if you ask me. Its already effecting how far our money goes in Europe with the Euro rate already sliding.

We are the fifth largest economy in the world people keep telling me, I think we are doing ok, dont spoil it.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> You can bet your bottom dollar that roaming charges will go up if we leave the EU. We will also loose the EHIC card, probably be limited to how long we can stay in a chosen country, Euro / pound rate is already going in the wrong direction, the list goes on. I must admit to being surprised at most motorhomers willingness to vote out. Its a bit like Turkeys voting for Christmas.


One would almost think that the British never travelled in Europe before the EU was created!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> We are the fifth largest economy in the world people keep telling me, I think we are doing ok, dont spoil it.


Sometimes things get spoilt by inaction.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> One would almost think that the British never travelled in Europe before the EU was created!


I dont think they did that much though did they? Certainly not like we do now. I cant really remember Britain before the EU but even when I was a kid in the 70's those that went to Spain instead of Scarborough or Blackpool were considered "A bit posh". I went abroad with the school a fair bit but my first European "tour" if you like was with my parents in the summer holidays when I Was 15. Everyone thought it was a huge adventure.

I think I have been very much akin with Europe ever since. Really dont want to see us distance ourselves further.

As for the OP and the roaming rates, I really think we will be in for a shock if we leave.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

barryd said:


> Dont take the risk then and vote to stay in. Maybe we may be better off out but there are too many doubts and questions if you ask me. Its already effecting how far our money goes in Europe with the Euro rate already sliding.
> 
> We are the fifth largest economy in the world people keep telling me, I think we are doing ok, dont spoil it.


I see you're a fully signed up member of Project Fear now then Barry?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm glad there are those who, like me, started to think about the consequences as regards Roaming Charges 

As far as the euro/.pound rate at the moment- surely isn't this as a result of the uncertainty- once we leave (or stay!) we'll go back to getting 1.40 won't we....won't we ...
won't we????


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> I see you're a fully signed up member of Project Fear now then Barry?


Project common sense more like. Ive taken a big interest in the debates on this on here and on other forums as I think its very important. I intend to make an educated and informed decision in June and so far by a country mile there are more reasons to stay in than leave for me. The Outers are living in a fantasy world IMO if they think leaving the EU will make Britain a better place.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> Project common sense more like. Ive taken a big interest in the debates on this on here and on other forums as I think its very important. I intend to make an educated and informed decision in June and so far by a country mile there are more reasons to stay in than leave for me. The Outers are living in a fantasy world IMO if they think leaving the EU will make Britain a better place.


I am one of the undecided. I have always been in favour of staying in the EU if it was just Europe. But they are letting in every tom, dick and harry. What is it going to be like when we let in Turkey. (Which is about 94% in Asia) The floodgates will open up.

I think most people would like to stay in the EU if we could decide who we have in our country. Its getting a bit crowded now. What will it be like in 30 years..


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I read today that the EU was about to ban fast boiling kettles and quick toasters (as they have done with vacuum cleaners) but have put the ban on hold until after the referendum!

I originally voted for a Common Market - not unelected bureaucrats in Europe telling me what sort of vacuum cleaner, kettle and toaster I can and can't have!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

peribro said:


> One would almost think that the British never travelled in Europe before the EU was created!


I remember it well. Schengen Visas and all the accompanying paperwork, six purses with six different currencies, passport stops at every border. More paperwork. How quickly we forget!:surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Project common sense more like. Ive taken a big interest in the debates on this on here and on other forums as I think its very important. I intend to make an educated and informed decision in June and so far by a country mile there are more reasons to stay in than leave for me. The Outers are living in a fantasy world IMO if they think leaving the EU will make Britain a better place.


Bit like the Scotland referendum methinks. There's a lot people don't like but maybe is that good enough to jack it all in. Rather be in the tent.......


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't believe an out vote would make any difference to mobile roaming charges. Why would it ?
Also as I recall before we joined the EU there were reciprocal medical care arrangements in place between the UK and most of the Western European countries and vice versa so surely this would be reinstated for everyone's benefit.
Having said that my own view is that on balance we are better off staying in. As some pundits are saying today actually an out vote would not mean out as the leaders of this campaign just want to force the issue to get better conditions as Eire did some years ago.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> I remember it well. Schengen Visas and all the accompanying paperwork, six purses with six different currencies, passport stops at every border. More paperwork. How quickly we forget!:surprise:


But of course those things wouldn't come back if we did come out of the EU. Assuming that Schengen survives then we would still be able to travel across frontiers (once in the Schengen area) with no passport checks and of course the Euro would be unchanged as a single currency.


----------

